# Does your pet have a nickname...or several?



## Ronni (Apr 8, 2022)

We have three dogs, all seniors.  

Racer is my step-granddog, an 14 year old black Aussie mix of some kind.  He's Racer, Racey-Race, BooBoo, Race, Old Man.

Jazz is my 4 lb chihuahua.  She's 15.  She's Jazz, Jazzy, Goofball, Jazzlette, Jazzy-Wazzy, Jazathon, Spaz.  

Hope is a recent rescue, a JRT mix.  The vet thinks she's 10-12.  She's Hope, Dufus, Hopey, Dopey-Hopey, Hopers, Goober.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

Macduff is called by many names.
Hubby calls him Peaches after our old dog.

I've  called  him Macie,, Buddy, or dammit dog.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 8, 2022)

Our last pet has been gone for more than 30 years. My son named her Audra after the character on The Big Valley but I used to call her Cat Baby. She passed away before I met my (future) husband. Funny thing is when my husband and I went to visit his sister in Virginia a couple of decades ago, she and her husband had guardianship over a young boy who they had nicknamed Cat Baby.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 8, 2022)

Simmy, is our two year old Lab. Lately though and I guess it's due to her love of playing, I've been calling her Wild Dog.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 8, 2022)

Alphonso is Fonsie 
Cousin Fluff is Fat Boy
Cleocatra is Cleo
Barney is Loud Mouth
Nigel was Nijealous  ( no longer with us)
As a collective group they are referred to as ‘those damn cats’ (with love).


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2022)

We used to call our lab, Moe, "Moey/Moses", and our other lab whose name was Mackie, "Nu-nu/Noo-Noo".


----------



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2022)

"Aussie" (Australian Shepard) is   "Stinkpot"  sometimes "Dumbsh-t".


----------



## jujube (Apr 8, 2022)

A friend has a cat named "S.H.", which she says stands for "Sweet Heart" or "Sh!t Head", depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

My dog Chicka gets Dingo breath

Lychapuss gets Lycha

Jinxy get's Jinxywinks

Sugar get's Sugsie

My daughter had a cat called C-Fa as in C for Cat


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 8, 2022)

My three year old Pomeranian is named Desiree but usually called Desi.  Additional names have been Dez, Doodles, Lil Bit, and Sugar Plum.


----------



## Remy (Apr 8, 2022)

Juniper. June the purr, purr girl, juner. Vicious animal (she's really not, she just thinks she is)
Talia. Nothing else really.

Departed Chloe. Nemee
Departed Daphne. Pooper. She was super fluffy and would sometimes get poop stuck in her fur. She was also super grumpy.


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 8, 2022)

We call our cat Bugsy... Bugs, Bugaboo and Bugsy My Boy and our cat Andy... Cutie Pie and Andy Pandy.


----------



## Lawrence (Apr 8, 2022)

My wife's horse name was Dakota but at times he was called Rubberneck because at times he would turn his head all the way around and look her face to face when while she was riding him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2022)

My little Shih Tzu is named Suzy.  I call her The Suzinator, poo poo, boo boo, pumpkin, and all kinds of names I make up on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Bella (Apr 28, 2022)

My lovely Norwegian elkhound, who passed away, was named Shana. We nicknamed her Moose/Moosie.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Ruby said:


> My lovely Norwegian elkhound, who passed away, was named Shana. We nicknamed her Moose/Moosie.


I'm sorry you lost your fur baby Ruby.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2022)

When our black and white Zhih Tzu was with us, I called her ‘skunk.’ My wife called her Sassypants. Sassy lived 11 years. Died of Cushings disease.


----------



## Blessed (May 15, 2022)

I have 3 Zo is a little chiweenie, I call her DoDo because she looks like a tiny deer, she is also baby girl, tiny ting, tippy toe. She is a little sweetheart,
Then there is Toby Jo, his name came from his foster mom, he is a little terrier. I added the Jo in honor of the people that found him just for me.  His nicknames are fat belly, snuggle bunny and big boy,

Last but not least is Bear.  His Dad died suddenly from a heart attack. His Dad got him after he lived with me for 3 months recovering from a lower leg amputation.  He grew to love my little dogs in that time and decided he wanted a dog.  He wanted a manly dog so got a purebred black chow. Well that puppy if now a full grown 80# pup. He is the sweetest animal I have ever seen. My two littles still have not accepted his presence and it has been two years. Well he is called the Bear Bear, Mister Fluffy and LoveBug. The funny thing in the whole story is the friend got one in his mid twenties that he could not take care of, black chow, that came to my husband and I,  Yes his name was also Bear and the first one was just as sweet as the second.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 15, 2022)

My wheaten has several nicknames, including Sweetie Pie, Baby, and Hog Dog. He basically comes to any name I call him, and the whistled tune we used to call my dog when I was kid. The best way to get him to come, because he responds with the greatest gusto, is to yell "Where's my dawg?".

So the nicknames don't bother him, even though I've patiently explained why I sometimes call him Hog Dog.


----------



## Lewkat (May 15, 2022)

Marley is, Pokey, Skeezix, Sport, and Dog at different times.  Occasionally I'll call her Chubby as she's too heavy in the belly area.


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2022)

I call my SO's little Shih Tzu "Pita" - short for Pain In The ***


----------



## Alligatorob (May 15, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Does your pet have a nickname...or several?​


My dog Taki also gets called Taco.  

But most often it's Shithead...


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

ours , my grandfurkds ( 3 of them left now) are nicknamed by me .. as  Miss Pikachu... ( real name Pixie)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mr Banlington or Stanley-banley ( real name Stan).. and Digs or digger dog ( real name Digger.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stan is black Digs is white.....


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 25, 2022)

My dog is named Buddy and we either call him by his name or Buds.


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2022)

The Beagle's name is Blu...I sometimes call him Mr. Blu and my daughter sometimes calls him Boo-Boo Bear
The Pomapoo's name is Bella...nickname Princess and Bella Girl

(My daughter at the Farmers Market in Beaufort NC. I'm taking the pic)


----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)

@Lara - The dogs are adorable and your daughter is so pretty!


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2022)

Thank you Bella...that was so kind of you to say. 
I'm so sorry you lost your Norwegian Elkhound. What a beautiful dog and Shana was the perfect name.


----------



## dseag2 (May 25, 2022)

Lara said:


> The Beagle's name is Blu...I sometimes call him Mr. Blu and my daughter sometimes calls him Boo-Boo Bear
> The Pomapoo's name is Bella...nickname Princess and Bella Girl
> 
> (My daughter at the Farmers Market in Beaufort NC. I'm taking the pic)
> View attachment 222477


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2022)

Lady Foxfire, AKA Foxy, Super Girl, Nut Job, Goof Ball, and Precious.


----------

